# 2015 7 year shemitah cycle 29 Elul market collapse



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

29 Elul 2001 was in the week the trade center was taken down & the market hit from after math.

29 Elul 2008 7 years latter 2008 on the Shemitah cycle DJI drops 777 points

The 29 Elul & shemitah cycle & the blood moons coming togeather in Sept 2015 are all cycles talked about in the bible.

On You tube there are several differnt videos of Johnathan Cahn talking about this event & his book The Harbinger. In these videos he talks of how the bible has predicted events since 911 & the next big financial event coming Sept 2015 on 29 Elul. What has happened so far from 911 is uncanny & kind of makes the hair on the back of your head stand up. I did not know how to down load video link so anyone interested will have to google it.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

We have had many people like Bo Polny, Marshal Swing, Steve Quale, Hagmann and Hagmann all claiming the same time frame. I think the collapse of fiat currency, bond markets and bail-ins are the biggest nightmare. Congress I believe just passed a piece of legislation for tax payers bailing out bankers if they screw up the system again which of course through derivatives are on their way to doing so again.

Of course I should mention that the people mentioned above have made some bad calls so who knows if Sept. 2015 will be the time although going into fall is always a good time for a crash to begin.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

What kind of garbage is this ?


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

larry81 said:


> What kind of garbage is this ?


But its in the bible man...


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

lonewolf said:


> The 29 Elul & shemitah cycle & the blood moons coming togeather in Sept 2015 are all cycles talked about in the bible./QUOTE]
> 
> SO lonewolf, is that enough for you to go 100% cash this August?


----------



## Siciliano698 (Nov 29, 2010)

lonewolf care to share your thoughts on uranus turning direct on Sunday? 21st .... what kind of impact will it have on Monday?


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

larry81 said:


> What kind of garbage is this ?


What is garbage to some makes money for others.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Reminds me of all the money people made from books about Y2K which never happened.


----------



## Siciliano698 (Nov 29, 2010)

Besides the technicals, Astrology in regards to trading has been around for a while.. I follow both.... I prefer not to criticize.....


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

PuckiTwo said:


> What is garbage to some makes money for others.


Ah, that's a perfect definition of SPAM.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Siciliano698 said:


> Besides the technicals, Astrology in regards to trading has been around for a while.. I follow both.... I prefer not to criticize.....


Thats like thinking Superman exists, or Santa Claus. Coincidence at its finest.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Siciliano698 said:


> lonewolf care to share your thoughts on uranus turning direct on Sunday? 21st .... what kind of impact will it have on Monday?



Hi,Siviliano



A planetary station of a planet from Jupiter on outwards (distance from sun) over 90% of the time it will be the high or low for the month within +/-2 days

In 1987 a year of a shemitah there was a solar eclipse on 29 Elul. In 2015 on Elul 29 there will also be a solar eclipse. 2016 will be a jubilee year which occurs the year after the 7th shemitah. 

on Aug 24 1987 planets were in the tightest 5 body conjunction in @ least 800 years weeks. Before the top of Aug 24 1987 Arch said the market would top out this date +/-1day then a horrendous crash to follow. The highest number of electrons in the ionosphere for the longest period of time that Crawford had ever seen on record was the crash of 1987. The number of electrons went over 10 - to the third per a cubic centimeter about a week before the crash.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Siviliano

Less then 2 hours of the fall equinox this year Pluto went stationary direct which topped out the market before the sharp fall into Oct 15 low.

With in 19 minutes of the winter solstice Uranus will be turning direct. Gann said to watch the equinoxes & solstices. I think it might have been Paul Montgomery (sp?) that did research & found major trend changes happen around the equinoxes & solstices. A strong rally into this date might set up a short.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

So in 2015 on Elul 29 ....

Lonewolf have you created a new month called Elul?


----------



## Siciliano698 (Nov 29, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> Siviliano
> 
> Less then 2 hours of the fall equinox this year Pluto went stationary direct which topped out the market before the sharp fall into Oct 15 low.
> 
> With in 19 minutes of the winter solstice Uranus will be turning direct. Gann said to watch the equinoxes & solstices. I think it might have been Paul Montgomery (sp?) that did research & found major trend changes happen around the equinoxes & solstices. A strong rally into this date might set up a short.


Thank you lonewolf great to be "awake"


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Jaybe

My max long is 2% of net worth, in cash with long put leaps. In the DJI if top is not in. The decline into Oct 15 spike low could have been wave C of a flat, Rally from Oct 15 low to the all time high could have been wave one with the recent decline wave 2. The strong rally the last 2 days the kick off to wave 3. This market might not top till Martin Armstrong pi cycle date of 2016.75. The game to the long side has become to dangerous for me I stepped aside


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB88HnlLgZ8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlMiKrwCRQ0

http://www.skepdic.com/astrology.html


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

yyz said:


> So in 2015 on Elul 29 ....
> 
> Lonewolf have you created a new month called Elul?


 No, 

Elul is based on the Jewish & Hebrew Calendar, 12th month in Jewish, 6 month in Hebrew. We use a solar calendar, they used a solar/lunar calendar

They were good scientists back then & kept track of the positions of the sun, moon & planets if something kept occurring with certain alignments they would have noticed on their records. I like others know very little of how we are effected by the alignments


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

In certain cultures, astrology is used to make all kinds of important life-changing decisions.
Such as who to marry (by comparing birth charts), when to marry, when to buy land/property, where to buy, when to move, when to change jobs, etc.

I don't know what culture or part of the world lonewolf hails from, but it is considered perfectly natural in over 1/3rds of the world to use astrology for making investment and personal decisions.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Well said haroldcrump we do get caught up in time laughing at others beliefs that we do not understand. I do like to hold lonewolfs feet to the fire but at the same time I always respect his beliefs and where he is coming from.

Most on the forum have the mistaken belief that fiat paper is forever and forget that the US dollar fiat or unbacked status is really only 40 or so years old. If we look around we can see many signs of the end coming, the problem is the when not the if.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

http://www.silverdoctors.com/does-t...-exact-date-of-the-global-financial-collapse/

I found this interview entertaining and it gives the info on this Shemitah thing happening in 2015 making its rounds on the internet like the 2012 Maya calendar. Sure September and October would be the usual month for things to go very south and there is certainly enough black swans and extreme debt to get it going full steam.

The problem I have with the 7 year thing is you can really pick big events in most years and make it fit. 2014 you can say Ukraine started the problems or the arab spring in other years and on and on. The only thing that does stand out more is the big drops like 1987, 2001, 2008 happened at the last day or days of the Shemitah year.


----------



## Blue Horseshoe (Jun 9, 2013)

HaroldCrump said:


> I don't know what culture or part of the world lonewolf hails from, but it is considered perfectly natural in over 1/3rds of the world to use astrology for making investment and personal decisions.



And the market is more than happy to take advantage of their misguided, irrational superstitions.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> No,
> 
> I like others know very little of how we are effected by the alignments


We are not. At all. Not one iota. These bodies are so incredibly distant- it's impossible for any planetary body to have any impact on anything on Earth. A car driving past you on the street has more gravitational influence. The only other thing besides gravity that planets/stars etc emit is a pinpoint of light (yes, I know planets reflect light, not emit it). One can find justification and patterns for anything if one looks for it. 

Yes, it is perfectly natural in some parts of the world to hold this belief- it's also natural for some to believe in Joseph Smith and his magic underwear, homeopathy, and alien abductions. Doesn't make it any less of a fallacy.


----------

